# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Free Reggae in NYC - Gotta Love it

## Tim

Jiimy Cliff at Prospect Park on June 5th and Third World at Rockefeller Park on June 27th.

----------


## sandy-girl

Thanks for the info Tim. On my calender.  :Embarrassment:

----------

